# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess and classify

## brick



----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Maybe from Israel.. but I’m not so sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Angela

Most Americans will know who he is, so they won't be able to participate.

----------


## binx

Israel or the Middle East in general. 

I agree with you, Gabriele Pashaj.

----------


## davef

Cypriot, maybe

----------


## Angela

He doesn't look like an Ashkenazi to me, or even like Persian, Iraqi etc. Jews. 

It's a different look.

----------


## kdm1984

Could pass in Italy as well. Looks familiar but I can't remember exactly who he is.

----------


## binx

@Angela. Different, then what kind of look?





> Could pass in Italy as well. Looks familiar but I can't remember exactly who he is.



He doesn't look Italian to me. It's not a face that I've seen in Italians in France and in Italy.

----------


## Angela

> @Angela. Different, then what kind of look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look Italian to me. It's not a face that I've seen in Italians in France and in Italy.


I've already said I know who he is, and I think he looks like what he is, so if I say, I've ruined the game, yes? 

I agree. It's definitely not an Italian face.

----------


## Ben1234

Lebanese???

----------


## Maleth

This look Can qualify in Sicily, Malta, Ashkenazi / Sephardi Jews, Cyprus parts of Greece over laps with a type of Middle east mainly Lebanon / Israel, I dare also say parts of South of France.

----------


## brick

Thank you for the comments.





> I dare also say parts of South of France.


I would say no.

----------


## Mike94

Semitic/Middle Eastern

----------


## yonaga

I used to think he was Jewish. But he is actually Lebanese. A great artist.

----------

